# Hitler doesn't like "Trauma"



## Foxbat (Jan 5, 2010)

...looks like a sequel to "Hitler gets a late transport".
Some strong language here and there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3_wLWcdLIE


----------



## DV_EMT (Jan 6, 2010)

funny... 

I like the part where he compares his partner to stalin... hilarious!


----------



## nomofica (Jan 6, 2010)

This is by far superior to the last Hitler EMS video. I absolutely loved this one. 

"Now I'm f@*!ing Ricky Rescue! Lights and sirens, oh boy that's me! I gotta get more crap for my belt!"

ahahahaha


----------



## fire_911medic (Jan 23, 2010)

This video has certainly made its rounds in the EMS circles.  Very funny, especially with the introduction of trauma.  Sadly, those that missed the show will not understand it, but it's still funny anyway you cut it.  Should you know the parties involved, it's even more comical.


----------

